

What it’s like to get tweeted by someone with a million followers - nevster
http://www.nevsblog.com/2012/04/26/million-followers-tweet/

======
nevster
Excuse the old crappy wordpress theme - I haven't blogged on that domain for 6
years...

Just thought it was something fellow Hacker News readers would be interested
in and chose somewhere to post it.

